# what happened to the chat?



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

i know it's still here with the link at the top of the page, but i remember about 2 years ago, we would chat all evening with about 6-8 people in there. i really miss those days. if anyone wants to start it up, just shoot me a pm and i can be in.

freemann, gnat, zap, pyro, etc. this means you!

russell


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi Russell 
IRC chat had a different magic to it. It is light and you can be all day in it with np, this one here I find a memory hog that slows firefox to a standstill I really don't like it, still I let you know soon enough so we can talk.


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

can it not be changed or somthing?

i miss the good old days.

russell


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Sup russ!

I find the same thing as freemann, it hogs my comp's memory and makes everything wayyy slower than it should be.

Why not set up a time when we can meet in an AIM chat room?

Lemme know what your screen name is and we can start meeting.


----------



## Morbida (Aug 15, 2005)

RUSS! 
Ok I know I miss all you guys. I want to share with ya about corupting the neighbors.


----------



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

Hopefully I'm not reincarnating a dead topic here, but if the APC higher-ups are paying attention, I think we could use an overhaul of the chat system.

I honestly liked the IRC one better. Like Zapins said, the flashchat we use now seemingly grinds my computer to a halt. It's just kind of a little link up there that everyone ignores. Usually when I come into the chatroom, it's pretty dead. In fact, I think over the last 2 months or so, I've seen maybe 1 real person talking in there.

With all of the people I see lurking around the forums, it'd be nice if we could have a more popular chatroom to talk about planted aquariums (and other various things!). Plus, it'd give the newer folk somewhere to ask basic questions that don't need a thread


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Can't someone just set up a designated mIRC channel for us? I hate this APC chat, it sucks and it disconnects you every couple of minutes and doesn't tell you.

I think a chatroom is extremely important to the success of the site. Posting is fun, but chatting with real live people is even more fun.

Can't we find some solution to this other than our current chat???


----------



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

Zapins said:


> Can't someone just set up a designated mIRC channel for us? I hate this APC chat, it sucks and it disconnects you every couple of minutes and doesn't tell you.
> 
> I think a chatroom is extremely important to the success of the site. Posting is fun, but chatting with real live people is even more fun.
> 
> Can't we find some solution to this other than our current chat???


I could set one up. I know a few friendly networks who'd be more than happy to let us setup shop there, and generally know what I'm doing with IRC stuff 

It'd be nice though if APC wouldn't mind giving it some press, or atleast tolerate us mentioning it here. Wouldn't want to be operating a rogue underground aquarium chat.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Lies vicious lies! Thats what we need! Underground plant chat rooms springing up all across the world so that one day we may rise up and.... 

But yessss let us know if we can advertise for Pyro's mIRC channel


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

I'd join in if you guys are on. Hawaii time is a bit off, but I'll try!

I really disliked using mirc though since it confused me too much xD


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Yes I totally agree we need an IRC chatroom I always said so. Let me talk of this to the rest of the gang. 
By the way I think the #apchat in blitzed is still there (there is even a bot in it to keep it open I will check tommorow


----------



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

Freemann said:


> Yes I totally agree we need an IRC chatroom I always said so. Let me talk of this to the rest of the gang.
> By the way I think the #apchat in blitzed is still there (there is even a bot in it to keep it open I will check tommorow


Thanks Freemann! It'll be nice to return to the realm of IRC for APC stuff. It's nice being able to complain about how my plants aren't growing without having to make a thread every few days about it.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

Any update on the IRC chat?


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

> Any update on the IRC chat?


Patience I am working on it, soon.


----------



## Morbida (Aug 15, 2005)

Has it been long enough yet?


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

Count me in too, no mIRC for me though, because I'm on a shiny new MAC!  Only non bloated interfaces for IRC.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

mIRC is bloated


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Sorry for the delay I was with no net for 10 days, will look into it tommorow


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

*bump* I wanna chat!!!!

Also check your pm box freemann!


----------



## Morbida (Aug 15, 2005)

Any news? or am i just not invited?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yea sorry Morbida you haven't been providing us with enough snails lately sooo you can't chat with us.

lol, just kidding! No idea whats going on w/ chat yet, but I'm waiting!! 

....I've half a mind to call freemann and see whats up!! (Got skype working now!!)


----------



## Morbida (Aug 15, 2005)

Hehe. I'm sorry they all died on me!! *sobs* I even had blue ones...... 
I'm in a silly mood , so when this gets going I'll bring the rockin' neon caves for everyone!


----------

